# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  seized suppressor

## crewe2

any tricks to getting off a stuck dpt overbarrel on a browning bar

----------


## Marty Henry

May not be helpful but did you grease the threads before you fitted it?
May be helpful, heat the supressor from the outside to around 50_60C this will expand it and make it easier to shift. It worked on a muzzle forward one for me, since then  coppercote grease wvery time.

----------


## P38

Or try storing it with the suppressor down and give it a generous squirt of WD40 or CRC5.51 where the suppressor meets the barrel

Leave it to soak for a couple of days the try to loosen it.

Be patient it will come off.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Maca49

Stilsons!!

----------


## Moutere

A hose clamp on the suppressor should help with some extra purchase with which to torque it.
I would say some gentle heat would help, it's not like they don't get hot when used.

----------


## Husky1600

strap wrench or oil filter wrench, wont take much

----------


## gadgetman

And don't store with the suppressor attached.

----------


## Maca49

> And don't store with the suppressor attached.


You have to if they're seized on GM

----------


## gadgetman

> You have to if they're seized on GM


And then you have to start asking awkward questions.

----------


## Krameranzac

If the normal penetrants are not loosening it then try Kroil or Mouses Milk. Both are excellent products.

----------


## Moutere

+1 mouse milk penetrating oil.

----------


## canross

To build on what Marty Henry and P38 said - pull the action, pump as much penetrating oil as you can manage in there - from the back where it contacts the barrel, from the front and try to get it to drop down past the baffles to the muzzle. Try to go for a dedicated penetrating oil, it gives that little bit extra over things like WD40 and the like. Then hit it with a heat gun until it's just uncomfortable to touch (~60-80*C). You don't need or want to go nuts and burn the paint/finish off your suppressor or have any heat colouring whatsoever anywhere.... just at or past the point you can't hold onto the suppressor with bare hands. Focus on the base of the suppressor, but also down from the front end of the suppressor towards the crown. What you're aiming for is the suppressor to heat and expand just enough to suck the penetrating oil in and break whatever corrosion or mechanical lock that has formed. The barrel will heat a bit but that's not your goal. Ideally you'd like the barrel to stay cool/contracted and the suppressor to expand away from it, but the world isn't ideal so don't worry too much, that's just the concept behind it. 

If it doesn't work the first time, take a break, let it cool and try again. If that still doesn't work, flood the whole thing with penetrating oil (or immerse the whole suppressor past the section threaded to the barrel in oil) and leave it for a day in a warm place. Drain the excess oil from the suppressor, wipe it down with solvent so you can get a good grip, and repeat process daily until it works. It's pretty rare it doesn't work the first time or two though.

Also make sure you're turning the suppressor in the right direction  :Wink:

----------


## Smiddy

Put 5 rapid shots down it and should come free


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Boaraxa

Some helpful tips here so grease thread first & no storing them attached anything else ?

----------


## Marty Henry

> Some helpful tips here so grease thread first & no storing them attached anything else ?


Im suprised no one has suggested cutting it off yet. Oops I just did!

----------


## JWB

Why are people advising to remove and clean before storing? Gunsmiths and barrel makers have to earn a living too. Barrel-rot from failing to remove the suppressor and clean the barrel after every use, means a stuffed barrel quicker than waiting for a hunter to shoot a barrel out.

----------


## Paddy79

> Im suprised no one has suggested cutting it off yet. Oops I just did!


I was going to but ya bet me to it, so just use Brute Force :ORLY:

----------


## Boaraxa

> Why are people advising to remove and clean before storing? Gunsmiths and barrel makers have to earn a living too. Barrel-rot from failing to remove the suppressor and clean the barrel after every use, means a stuffed barrel quicker than waiting for a hunter to shoot a barrel out.


Iv never used one before , so do u pull the suppressor to bits & clean that as well after use ? presuming once the barrel has had a patch through it suppressor can go back on even in storage ? Are the A-Tec suppressors any good ?

----------


## 300_BLK

Vice grips!

----------


## gadgetman

> Iv never used one before , so do u pull the suppressor to bits & clean that as well after use ? presuming once the barrel has had a patch through it suppressor can go back on even in storage ? Are the A-Tec suppressors any good ?


Leave the suppressor off in storage even after cleaning the rifle. Not many suppressors are made for pulling apart to clean.

----------


## Moutere

> Iv never used one before , so do u pull the suppressor to bits & clean that as well after use ? presuming once the barrel has had a patch through it suppressor can go back on even in storage ? Are the A-Tec suppressors any good ?


Powder residue is hygroscopic. 

From the DPT instructions:
During shooting condensation is created inside the suppressor, containing amongst others ammonia (mixture of burnt powder and water). Failure to remove the suppressor within a reasonable period of time after shooting will cause rust to form in the gun barrel. It is therefore practical to unscrew the suppressor after shooting on a range before packing the firearm for transport. When hunting the suppressor must be removed after the end of the hunt. Store the suppressor so that air can flow freely through it and dry it out, if suppressor is put away wet a white powdery build-up may occur on the baffles, in this case just wipe it off and wipe thin oil over the baffles. When the suppressor is dry it is advantageous to spray a little oil (aerosol) into the suppressor. In short, treat the suppressor as you would treat your rifle.

----------


## Maca49

If you want a really good penetrating oil, use a product called Pentron, about $30 bucks a can, but haven't found anything that beats it!!

----------


## Tuukka

> Powder residue is hygroscopic. 
> 
> From the DPT instructions:
> During shooting condensation is created inside the suppressor, containing amongst others ammonia (mixture of burnt powder and water). Failure to remove the suppressor within a reasonable period of time after shooting will cause rust to form in the gun barrel. It is therefore practical to unscrew the suppressor after shooting on a range before packing the firearm for transport. When hunting the suppressor must be removed after the end of the hunt. Store the suppressor so that air can flow freely through it and dry it out, if suppressor is put away wet a white powdery build-up may occur on the baffles, in this case just wipe it off and wipe thin oil over the baffles. When the suppressor is dry it is advantageous to spray a little oil (aerosol) into the suppressor. In short, treat the suppressor as you would treat your rifle.


Wise words from DPT, pretty much our instructions as well for after use steps.

Suppressors themselves do not usually need much maintenance, if we are talking about typical hunting use round count yearly.

Best Regards!

Tuukka Jokinen
Ase Utra sound suppressors

----------


## jakewire

> Are the A-Tec suppressors any good ?


 @Boaraxa
I've run an A-Tec suppressor for a number of years now,
in my opinion it is very good.

----------


## Boaraxa

I just got my hands on one yesterday cant believe how quite it is (first ) iv used on a centre fire ,no ear muffs required  :Have A Nice Day:  really impressed it weighs 12 oz so adds a bit of weight but I like it.

----------


## jakewire

> I just got my hands on one yesterday cant believe how quite it is (first ) iv used on a centre fire ,no ear muffs required  really impressed it weighs 12 oz so adds a bit of weight but I like it.


  @Boaraxa
I run this one on a Sako FinnLight in 6.5,as I said I think it's very good
Modular silencers
The CMM4
I've been caught before and seized the first to modules so am carful now to take it off and loosen the modules after a range session while thy are still warm.
Going to try a DPT on my 30 06 just not sure which one.

----------


## Paddy79

So did the suppressor come off?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

weetbix

----------


## 300CALMAN

> weetbix


?

----------


## 300CALMAN

Shoot it!!! Lots and lots... get it hot and then have another go..

----------


## gadgetman

> ?


More energy for the nut behind the butt to unscrew it.

----------


## crewe2

wrapped in inner tube with hose clamp on and easy turned off with big pliers

----------


## tetawa

> wrapped in inner tube with hose clamp on and easy turned off with big pliers


If the problem is still there a year later it's a real tight one.

----------


## 40mm

hammer a large screwdriver through it, then use the screwdriver for leverage.

Failing that, found some left handed ammo and a couple shots will un thread it.

----------


## gadgetman

> hammer a large screwdriver through it, then use the screwdriver for leverage.
> 
> Failing that, found some left handed ammo and a couple shots will un thread it.


Don't be silly. He's from Gore, not Ponsonby.

----------


## dannyb

> Don't be silly. He's from Gore, not Ponsonby.


well the six fingers on his left hand and the extra webbing between them should provide enough grip and leverage to get it undone then  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> well the six fingers on his left hand and the extra webbing between them should provide enough grip and leverage to get it undone then


The webbing is only for coasters.

----------


## tanqueray

> The webbing is only for coasters.


What, you rest your beer on them?

----------


## gadgetman

> What, you rest your beer on them?


Good grief no. The pubs never used to shut over there anyway. The webbing would grow between their digits on account of the weather, ... but you must never mention the weather, they're a bit sensitive about it. Oh, and if you hear the banjos it's too late to turn back.

----------


## Mintie

Has anyone tried this stuff? https://www.napieroflondon.co.nz/pro...-125ml-aerosol

----------


## Bagheera

> @Boaraxa
> I run this one on a Sako FinnLight in 6.5,as I said I think it's very good
> Modular silencers
> The CMM4
> I've been caught before and seized the first to modules so am carful now to take it off and loosen the modules after a range session while thy are still warm.
> Going to try a DPT on my 30 06 just not sure which one.


I've used the A-tec modular on my 85SS at highly recommend it.  The only minor design problem for NZ is the recesssed end which can collect rainwater if you carry the gun muzzle up over your shoulder.  I took 2 modules out and its still good sound reduction (7mmm08).

I've gone to a DPT for my 6.5 Grendel and it seems great too.  Took off all the removable baffles to minimise weight and length.  DPT do sell a special wrench to take apart stubborn suppressors.  But if you use a lithium based grease, dismantle and spray with CRC5.56 after each day as they recommend there will be no problem.  The white/blue deposits mentioned shed flakes are hard as sand and will jam your threads so  perhaps that's why they recommend the CRC to keep them in place.  Give the DPT guys a ring and they will help you out.

I would go with the "fire a few shots", spray on penetrating oil and clean off with white spirits then grip it really hard with your bare hands while its still warm.  Single men and mechanics have more success with this.

----------


## kotuku

> Good grief no. The pubs never used to shut over there anyway. The webbing would grow between their digits on account of the weather, ... but you must never mention the weather, they're a bit sensitive about it. Oh, and if you hear the banjos it's too late to turn back.


 shot two taking home 1 1/2- 
tis me 
westcoast bloody irish both sides of the grey river -capiche racing redlegs?when ya gonna come have a squizz at the new hacienda??

----------


## csmiffy

@kotuku half the pubs in the grey valley and Greymouth are shut permanently. the rest not doing that flash.

----------


## kotuku

> @kotuku half the pubs in the grey valley and Greymouth are shut permanently. the rest not doing that flash.


oh yeah of little faith -im not so get you skinny ass down here and we'll lockjaw and sink a few in honour of godzone!

----------


## csmiffy

> oh yeah of little faith -im not so get you skinny ass down here and we'll lockjaw and sink a few in honour of godzone!


good shit. I do appreciate the skinny remark. I am way better weight wise since my head injury (why is that?) and I would very much like to meet up for an ale or 3 one day.

----------


## gadgetman

> shot two taking home 1 1/2- 
> tis me 
> westcoast bloody irish both sides of the grey river -capiche racing redlegs?when ya gonna come have a squizz at the new hacienda??


Must do that.

----------


## kotuku

consider it sorted .time  details TBC. actually busier than a one armed cocky in a milkinshed at mo -tryin to get old place tidied up -goes on market next week as well as keep track on new house which we get to own end of this month
 /$500,0000,00 xmas present -fucking unusual
worked me arse off from 0800 this morning as new boundary fence is a 1/4 acre berlin wall clone.
 built me a stepladder out of recycled decking ,but after it wasnt exactly 100%easy ,ive put a ladder on our side -bolted to posts and my4.5 m ali ladder on new house side .
still need to be like a gymnast in an orgasm to get over.
stinkin  N Wester saw me wet with sweat ,and tireder than a bitch on heat in a dog pound.whilst working arse off waitng for txt to confirm im workin on PM shift at hospital as agreed last evening.
245pm-nothing so tidied up
 inside .mrs says go have a lie down youre buggered ya bedrooms cooler.
wake up 4.10pm mate arrives crack a cold can and 4.30pm my agency rings could i go to work - NUP had a beer and If bosses cant sort shit out ,Im not paid to do their job.
 silly bint at hospital spoke to me 9pm last night and asked me -I okd it subject to her liasing with agency and booking me today.
If that cant be sorted at managerial level -their fucking problem.
watched ABs vs japan -interesting game lots of good shit ,though the result inevitable .judging by the tier 3 al lblack forward pack ,Im not suprised if some of Nzs mothers have arthritis of the fanny cause theyre bloody big units!
 Off to the fart sack -stinkin norwester is still blowin -got bad juju about overnight -button down the hatches -i suspect this blowjob is gonna be extarordinary!

----------

